# Houston is one year old today!



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I cannot believe how much he has grown. He is the best thing that ever happened to me.

Now if I can just insert his picture. UGH.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Houston! What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Houston. I remember when your people mommy first got you. My how time flies. Are you celebrating today or are you one of those who doesn't get much of a bday celebration because it is too close to Christmas?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HOUSTON!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

He hung out with Dad and had some fresh Christmas Ham for lunch. LOL It stinks when your birthday is next to Christmas.

Augh. Here he is as a wee little one.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Houston!

Man, the time does fly, Rita. I can't believe he's a year old already!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOUSTON!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Rita!!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOUSTON!!*

You know when I saw Houston's picture, I was just thinking his birthday must be coming up....a year old!!!

I remember when you got Houston like it was yesterday...I am so glad things worked out for the best.

We send our love to you, Houston and family,

Lynn, Casper & Missy

arty:arty:arty:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Houston!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, happy birthday Houston.







It does go so fast.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HOUSTON.TIME FLIES WHEN YOU'RE HAVIN' FUN!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday Houston!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The first birthday is so special! I hope you get a chance to celebrate it!

Happy Birthday!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Bday Houston!! 

ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday Houston.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy birthday. What a doll baby!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOUSTON


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::juggle:Happy Birthday Houston!:juggle::juggle:

I remember you as a wee one too!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy first birthday Houston!!! 
arty:arty:

Those are geat pictures of how he has grown! Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Houston! :kiss:

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Houston! arty:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday, Houston!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey - Happy Birthday Mr. Houston!!! Hope you had a good one!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HOUSTON! HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin1:
Happy Birthday Houston ...
I remember Houston well - we came on the forum about the same time .. It is amazing he is now one - this year just flashed by .. 
Hope ou have a wonderful day . I know what it is like to be born so close to Christmas .
My Dad was born on December 28 -- his birthday was like an afterthought . I was always broke after Christmas so he only got a Happy Birthday Daddy .. 
I thought he should have picked a better day . Hmnn !! Little did I know .


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOUSTON!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY HOUSTON:biggrin1: Rita, I think you were one of the first people I contacted about a Havanese breeder when you had just gotten Houston. My how the time flies!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Houston. arty: arty:*


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Houston, I hope it was great!!


----------

